# www.trialparts.lv Team fahrer



## Armands (25. März 2007)

Hallo ich suche für meinen Shop Teamfahrer. Es ist egal ob ihr Wettkämpfe fahrt oder nicht hauptsache ihr seit gut. Bitte Fotos und Videos an [email protected] und am besten in englisch denn ich lasse das hier grade schreiben von einem deutschen forummitglied. 

Okay na dann her mit den Bewerbungen


----------



## andis (29. August 2008)

Ich weiß gar nicht, warum der Herr Ikalis auf der Suche nach Teamfahrern war (oder ist). Der schafft es ja noch nicht mal, seinen Trialshop ordentlich zu führen. Ordentlich Leute betrügen kann er allerdings ziemlich gut. In einem Fall hat er doch glatt erzählt, die meisten der bestellten Teile wären bei ihm schon eingetroffen. Und als es dann darum ging, die vorhandenen Parts auch zu schicken und den Rest dann eben später, na da stellte sich heraus, der junge Mann hatte die bestellten Teile nicht. Sowas aber auch. Das Geld wollte er übrigens auch nach drei Monaten nicht zurück überweisen. So macht der Herr Ikalis Geschäfte.

Ich kann nur allen Interessierten dringend davon abraten, bei trialparts.lv irgendwas zu bestellen. 

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (29. August 2008)

Netter Kontakt-guter Versand.
Wartezeit zu lang, ca. 6 Wochen muss man einrechnen, die besagten 3 Wochen sind nicht drin.

An sonsten top.

Mehr kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Goettinger (30. August 2008)

...was winkt einem, würde man teamfahrer werden?

was ist mit dem letztem passiert? gab es nicht schonmal einen?


----------



## Eisbein (30. August 2008)

jau der herr trialsrider. 

Ich glaube es sind 20% rabatt drin. 

Ich konnte mich mal abgesehen von der langen wartezeit auch nicht beklagen.


----------



## andis (30. August 2008)

Nabend,

das ist doch echt der Oberhammer. Jetzt meint ihr, dass ihr mit ihm gute Erfahrungen gemacht habt. (((By the way: werdet ihr von ihm bezahlt?)))

Haben wir beim Herrn Ikalis einen schlechten Tag erwischt oder fühlt der sich gerade nicht? Was ist da los. Der ist voll mies. 

Eine lange - im voraus bekannnte - Wartezeit einzuplanen, ist das Problem nicht. Nur gibt er vor Teile zu haben und rückt dann nach dem Eingeständnis das Bestellte doch nicht liefern zu können, mit dem Geld nicht raus. 

Wann hattet ihr denn das Vergnügen mit ihm? Wie lange ist das her?

Andreas


----------



## MSC-Trialer (30. August 2008)

Schau dir die Seite an. Ein Typ der in Lettland sitzt und nix auf Lager hat. Was erwartest du? Da kann doch rein vom Gefühl her irgendwas nicht ganz koscher sein oder? Und 3-6 Wochen Wartezeit sorry ich muss lachen.....

Der Shop ist einfach ein Witz aber das haste ja jetzt herausgefunden


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (30. August 2008)

Du bekommst deine Sachen 100%. Aber das Englisch seinerseits und seine Ausreden auf die Frage wo meine Teile bleiben fand ich dennoch oft sehr amÃ¼sant.
Meine Teile kamen...PIxDaumen vor 2 Monaten. Waren dazu noch recht groÃ, Rahmen/Gabel.


----------



## trialco (31. August 2008)

Also wenn ich da unter "Contacts" schaue weckt das kein Vertrauen


----------



## Eisbein (31. August 2008)

ich hab letztes jahr dort ein rahmen bestellt. Hab gratis nen shirt dazu bekommen weil ich solange warten musste.


----------



## t-time1991 (8. September 2008)

bin auch nur zufrieden mit dem laden!!
versand ging auch schnell hab ca 2 wochen auf meine sachen gewartet hatte allerdings auch über trialsrider bestellt...^^ aber ich finde den laden ganz okay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubelnaldo (8. September 2008)

Ich hab bei ihm mal nen gebrauchten Koxx XTP Rahmen gekauft, der kam auch nach ca. 2 bis 3 Wochen inkl. kostenlosem T Shirt! Allerdings lag der Rahmen natürlich bei ihm im Laden.
Wenn er Teile nich auf Lager hat und die vorher nochwoanders bestellen muss (die meisten Teile werden warscheinlich aus China kommen), dann kann der Spass natürlich dauern!!!!


----------



## Patric_18 (20. September 2008)

Hey Leute!

Kann leider nicht beurteilen wie eure Lieferanten so sind aber ich kann nur biketrial.de empfehlen. Ich bestelle nur von dort! Mit Überweissung bis zum erhalten Unter einer Woche(nach Österreich)

lg
Patric


----------



## ecols (21. September 2008)

ECHT???? das muss ich unbedingt mal probieren!


----------



## MSC-Trialer (21. September 2008)

Patric_18 schrieb:


> Hey Leute!
> 
> Kann leider nicht beurteilen wie eure Lieferanten so sind aber ich kann nur biketrial.de empfehlen. Ich bestelle nur von dort! Mit Überweissung bis zum erhalten Unter einer Woche(nach Österreich)
> 
> ...



krass den shop kenn ich noch gar nicht....kannte bisher nur www.trialmarkt.de^^


----------



## Eisbein (21. September 2008)

patric warum has du nicht gleich noch einen neuen thread aufgemacht für diese sensationsmeldung? 


Nächste woche schreibt dann sicherlich noch jem. das koxx rahmen sehr sehr dünne unterrohre haben uns viel zu teuer sind. 


Aber eigentlich ist doch super trial wetter die tage, ich kann mir das nicht erklähren.


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (21. September 2008)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> krass den shop kenn ich noch gar nicht....kannte bisher nur www.trialmarkt.de^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (21. September 2008)

Ich muss sagen das die Koxxrahmen eine sau dünne Wandung haben....ach ja... und überteuert sind sie auch noch....


----------



## Monty98 (21. September 2008)

Den Durchschnitts-Humor in diesem Forum wünsche ich wirklich niemanden auf den Hals.
Dafür steigt die Ignoranz vielversprechend an


----------

